

Cryptanalysis of Skein - tod222
http://www.anagram.com/jcrap/Volume_8/skein.pdf

======
tod222

      Cryptanalysis of Skein
      D.J. Bernstein and T. Lange
      Journal of Craptology [1], Volume 8, Nov 2011
    

[1] [http://www.anagram.com/jcrap/](http://www.anagram.com/jcrap/)

